# "Any Legal Weapon" Buck Deer



## -=pjb=- (May 31, 2013)

Hello folks. I got my first choice tag for Buck Deer but since I put in I've changed my mind and want to shoot my bow. I also just put in for Antlerless Elk which I did last year... again with rifle.

Does anyone know for sure that I can use my bow during the Any Legal Weapon hunt in Utah? I know I can not during the muzzle loader hunt but the unit I drew is well wooded and I'd love to use my bow. Am I SOL? Will I have to use rifle?

-=pjb=-


----------



## trclements (Jan 17, 2012)

Yes you can use your bow during an "Any Legal Weapon" hunt, but you will have to be in hunter orange during the entire hunt.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Id say it wasn't worth the handicap and go with the bang stick


----------



## -=pjb=- (May 31, 2013)

swbuckmaster said:


> Id say it wasn't worth the handicap and go with the bang stick


Is there any reason other than the obvious-rifles are more efficient than bows-type of argument, why I would be at a disadvantage during the "Any Legal Weapon" hunt. I'd thinking that the greater disadvantages would be decided by ATV versus being on foot etc. My bow skills are pretty good... I have NFAS medals (from Europe).
-=pjb=-


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

My bow skills are ok but deer on general areas durring that time can be hard to get with a bow. Drawing that tag can be a three year tag so i give myself the better odds at getting it done. 

I only put in for archery and dont do to bad. You can get an archery tag more often so for me its worth the risk of tag soup.


----------



## -=pjb=- (May 31, 2013)

There's an antlerless elk hunt in the same unit in Sept... so just before the buck deer. I think that will be changing my odds more than choice of weapon. I put in for the antlerless tag today though... I could do that with the bow too right? I have completed the ethics "training course" for extended archery.
-=pjb=-


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I have killed mature bucks with my bow during the Any Weapon Hunt, just have to wear the orange. I say go for it. The experience is much more than drawing blood. You can always use the rifle later in the hunt.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Packout said:


> I have killed mature bucks with my bow during the Any Weapon Hunt, *just have to wear the orange*. I say go for it. The experience is much more than drawing blood. You can always use the rifle later in the hunt.


Actually, orange camo is now legal, and since ungulates (deer, elk, moose, etc.) don't see orange, just wear that! It'll break up your profile as well as most other camo patterns.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Keep in min that bucks are in a totally different phase in October than they are in the normal archery season, therefore the reason why the any weapon hunts happen in October, much more difficult to pattern and even see them, at least the big boys. So, you would be starting with two strikes to go with that plan.


----------

